# Rafter drowns in Poudre Wed, June 4



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Yesterday, June 4th, a woman who was part of a private raft group, drowned in the Poudre Canyon somewhere up in the Poudre Park area. One report said the raft, holding four people, flipped. She was apparently wearing both a PFD and a helmet.

Rafter third Poudre River fatality since Memorial Day


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Be careful out there!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

Does anyone have more information on this? I know it's early, but there are always lessons to be learned from these tragedies. 

Please, facts only.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's the latest. The flip apparently happened above Mishawaka Inn. Her name is Rebecca Knight from Ft. C. and her age was listed variously as 24, 25, and 26. There is a video report in the link below.

Poudre River Drowning Victim Was Fort Collins Resident « CBS Denver


----------

